# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Akta AD/ART

## masterpizzkoi

Pak Moderator,

1. Apakah AD dan ART KOI's sudah didudukkan dalam akta notariil ?
    Bila sudah jelas status hukumnya, mohon diinformasikan.

2. Struktur organisasi KOI's dan nama pengurus dan Penasehatnya ada dimana ya ?

Terima kasih

Salam

----------


## rvidella

> Pak Moderator,
> 
> 1. Apakah AD dan ART KOI's sudah didudukkan dalam akta notariil ?
>     Bila sudah jelas status hukumnya, mohon diinformasikan.
> 
> 2. Struktur organisasi KOI's dan nama pengurus dan Penasehatnya ada dimana ya ?
> 
> Terima kasih
> 
> Salam



perlu yah pak masterpizzkoi?
hmmmmmmmmmm

mungkin perlu dijelaskan maksud kepentingannya pak masterpizz dalam hal ini ...

sorry yah pak ... cuman urun postingan aja ... soalnya pasti pertanyaan ini akan dipertanyakan juga sama pak moderator ... maksudnya moderator yang bagian organisasi dan keanggotaan kan pak? huehehehehehee   ::

----------


## masterpizzkoi

Saya adalah pecinta koi, dan forum ini tempat berkumpulnya orang-orang yang punya kepentingan sama seperti saya.
Dengan makin banyaknya anggota KOI'S (lebih dari 1000 orang) bukan tidak mungkin akan jadi organisasi yang besar. 
Oleh karena itu, saya juga ingin agar organisasi ini tetap eksis dan bertahan selamanya. 
Untuk mempertahankan eksistensi suatu organisasi besar, tentunya perlu  ada aturan dan ketentuan organisasi yang jelas. Oleh karena itu sangat penting kiranya dibuatkan akta A/D dan ART yang layak sesuai hukum untuk kepentingan organisasi sendiri.
Mengenai saya atau rekan-rekan yang lain adalah anggota Koi's atau bukan, tidak ada kaitannya, karena yang kita bicarakan adalah Koi's sebagai sebuah organisasi, bukan keanggotaannya. 

Begicu oom...

Salam

----------


## troy

betul juga tuch om...

----------


## arungtasik

menarik pertanyaan pak baskoro. Menurut saya sih, KOIs dibiarkan sajalah mengalir, punya banyak anggota, punya Forum dan Majalah, bikin kontes, dll, secara alami. Kemana nantinya organisasi ini berlabuh, biar waktu sajalah yang menjawab. 

Apa perlu dilembagakan, lengkap dengan segala tetek-bengek organisasi seperti tata tertib, aturan, AD/ART? Sebagai paguyuban penggemar koi, KOIs hanya dipersatukan oleh satu hal: kecintaan terhadap koi dan keinginan untuk berbagi keindahan. Saya kuatir, bila KOIs sudah diikat dengan segala rambu-rambu organisasi, malah kehilangan ke-asyik-annya. Lebih baik begini sajalah dulu: kita saling berbagi tentang bagaimana memilih ikan yang baik, harga koi yang pantas dengan alat timbang dari segala penjuru, bagaimana memecahkan soal penyakit, air, dll.  

Saya ingin mengutip sepenggal kalimat dari Pengantar Redaksi majalah KOIs edisi ketiga (yang baru akan terbit): 

*"....KOIs dengan Forum dan Majalah-nya hanyalah sarana perekat di antara para penggemar koi, ruang untuk berbagi cerita antarpenggemar -- agar keindahan dan keanggunan koi di kolam masing-masing tidak dinikmati sendirian....."

....... KOIs adalah rumah bagi kita semua yang senang akan persahabatan dan menikmati keindahan. Rumah ini punya gerbang yang tak berdaun pintu. Semua orang boleh datang dan memasukinya hanya dengan satu syarat mudah: senang ikan koi. Itu saja..."*

Lengkapnya: tunggu di Majalah KOIs edisi-3 yang akan terbit dua pekan lagi.

----------


## abahnasr

bener juga apa kata om baskoro..lebih baik kalo di notariskan aja...
Tapi kalo udah ada majalah dan ad/art, sy yakin koi-s udah sampe kesitu kok om baskoro..(betul gak om moderator??)

----------


## rvidella

> Saya adalah pecinta koi, dan forum ini tempat berkumpulnya orang-orang yang punya kepentingan sama seperti saya.
> Dengan makin banyaknya anggota KOI'S (lebih dari 1000 orang) bukan tidak mungkin akan jadi organisasi yang besar. 
> Oleh karena itu, saya juga ingin agar organisasi ini tetap eksis dan bertahan selamanya. 
> Untuk mempertahankan eksistensi suatu organisasi besar, tentunya perlu  ada aturan dan ketentuan organisasi yang jelas. Oleh karena itu sangat penting kiranya dibuatkan akta A/D dan ART yang layak sesuai hukum untuk kepentingan organisasi sendiri.
> Mengenai saya atau rekan-rekan yang lain adalah anggota Koi's atau bukan, tidak ada kaitannya, karena yang kita bicarakan adalah Koi's sebagai sebuah organisasi, bukan keanggotaannya. 
> 
> Begicu oom...
> 
> Salam



thanks om ... sorry yah nanya karena itu pasti ditanyakan huehehehehe

----------


## ronny

> Saya adalah pecinta koi, dan forum ini tempat berkumpulnya orang-orang yang punya kepentingan sama seperti saya.
> Dengan makin banyaknya anggota KOI'S (lebih dari 1000 orang) bukan tidak mungkin akan jadi organisasi yang besar. 
> Oleh karena itu, saya juga ingin agar organisasi ini tetap eksis dan bertahan selamanya. 
> Untuk mempertahankan eksistensi suatu organisasi besar, tentunya perlu  ada aturan dan ketentuan organisasi yang jelas. Oleh karena itu sangat penting kiranya dibuatkan akta A/D dan ART yang layak sesuai hukum untuk kepentingan organisasi sendiri.
> Mengenai saya atau rekan-rekan yang lain adalah anggota Koi's atau bukan, tidak ada kaitannya, karena yang kita bicarakan adalah Koi's sebagai sebuah organisasi, bukan keanggotaannya. 
> 
> Begicu oom...
> 
> Salam


AD/ART perlu, kelembagaan perlu, yang penting semuanya disusun dengan tujuan untuk memperindah forum ini bukan untuk menjadi alat bagi kepentingan2 tertentu dan menurut saya KOI'S sangat independent dan jangan terjebak kepentingan kepentingan tertentu, setuju Om Bas jangan sampai forum KOI'S yang besar ini tidak abadi   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Biar mampus moderator forum ini, gantian kena dijewer
Kasihan Yudi dan Vero, 2x kena jewer...
Hancur tuh kuping...

----------


## masterpizzkoi

Sebagai pertanggung jawaban saya yang 'tukang jewer', dengan ini saya sampaikan bahwa saya per tanggal 02 Jan 2009 telah mendaftar sebagai anggota baru di Koi's. 

Mohon kehadiran saya sebagai 'newbie' dapat diterima dengan baik.

Salam

----------


## koibito

Waaahh.. KOI'S jadi seriusan gini ya???   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Cpd.... :P  :P  :P

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Sebagai pertanggung jawaban saya yang 'tukang jewer', dengan ini saya sampaikan bahwa saya per tanggal 02 Jan 2009 telah mendaftar sebagai anggota baru di Koi's. 
> 
> Mohon kehadiran saya sebagai 'newbie' dapat diterima dengan baik.
> 
> Salam


Mas, 

Kalau masih mungkin sebaiknya dibatalkan aja keinginan anda jadi anggota KOI's.Pls mas ini untuk kebaikan sampeyan sendiri.

Anda adalah org yg teratur, tertata, well organized. Sementara KOI's ini organisasi yang berjalan mengalir seperti air. Kita gak pernah tahu mana kepala dan ekornya. Sewaktu - waktu kita kira kita pegang kepala tapi ternyata itu malah ekor.

KOI's bergerak dinamis tanpa garis komando. Kita gak pernah serius mas. Tidak pernah merencanakan sesuatu. Suatu saat kita bikin forum, seperti bangun tidur aja. Terus kita yg kaget2 sendiri ketika melihat jumlah anggotanya. Lantas kita dibagi2 tugas buat jadi moderator, dibikin tugas2 moderator, tapi tetap aja kita gak jalanin. Klo ada yg postingannya ngawur kita cuma ketawa2. Klo ada yg pada ribut, kita malah nontonin aja. Ya seperti kata om Will cpd.

Lain waktu kita niatin bikin majalah, gak serius juga. Seenaknya aja nunjuk pimred, pimpinan perusahaan, editor, dll. Padahal kita gak tahu tugasnya apaan. Jadinya ada pimpinan perusahaan yg nongkrong di percetakan atau pimred yg nongkrong di agen. Trus wkt pada ketemu pada bingung sendiri koq bisa bikin majalah dah 2 edisi, gak ada kantor apalagi staff.

Yang juga gak kalah seriusnya waktu kita pilih ketua. Kriterianya gak jelas. Ada yg pilih p karom karena postur tubuhnya, ada juga yang mlih dia karena rambutnya, malah ada yg milih dia karena dari surabaya. Gak nyambung, khan?

Nah sy bisa bayangkan anda akan terus tereak di lingkungan seperti ini.Nanti malah pegel sendiri trus ngomel2. Capek khan?

Tapi ada jg sih seriusnya, kita kompak ingin mempertahankan p Karom untuk jadi ketua seumur hidup. Ini serius lho.. .

----------


## masterpizzkoi

> Originally Posted by masterpizzkoi
> 
> Sebagai pertanggung jawaban saya yang 'tukang jewer', dengan ini saya sampaikan bahwa saya per tanggal 02 Jan 2009 telah mendaftar sebagai anggota baru di Koi's. 
> 
> Mohon kehadiran saya sebagai 'newbie' dapat diterima dengan baik.
> 
> Salam
> 
> 
> ...


Pak Ajik Yth.

Mohon anda berhati-hati dalam menulis, sekali lagi mohon anda periksa baik-baik, statement anda sendiri, bila perlu mintakan advis kepada rekan anda yang lebih bijaksana, apakah statement anda sudah sepenuhnya layak dipubilikasikan. 
Bila perlu ada ralat, saya tunggu pak...
Terima kasih pak, atas perhatiannya.

Salam.

----------


## koibito

Orang Bandung bilang.. lieurrrrrrr.... 
Masalah di Indonesia sama di dunia sudah terlalu banyak Pak Bas..
Sudahlah.. Jangan terlalu serius.. Ini kan forum bersenang-senang,kelanjutan dari milis yang sudah tidak mampu menampung anggotanya.. Peningkatan yang sangat baik, dari sebuah milis, lanjut ke website dengan dot org, lanjut lagi ke rilis majalah.. kurang serius gimana coba?
Tapi saya lihat prinsip nya "let it flow" aja.. gak perlu lah ada tukang jewer2 an segala.. 
kesadaran masing2 saya pikir juga sudah cukup kok.. juga sudah sering saling mengingatkan..
Mohon maaf ya pak.. saya join disini hanya ingin bersenang-senang (have fun) aja pak..
Sudah cukup disibukkan dan dipusingkan dengan kegiatan sehari-hari..

Sekian..

Mully R - Bandung
08122387030 (Mau SMS, Mau Telfon Bebas 24 Jam)

----------


## rvidella

suereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeem

siapa yang lebih bijaksana dari Pak Ajik?


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


hehehehe

sama .... jadi lieurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


udah ah update lelangan aja lah

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## masterpizzkoi

> udah ah update lelangan aja lah


He.. he... iya juga ya oom...

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> udah ah update lelangan aja lah
> 
>     
> 
> 
> He.. he... iya juga ya oom...



om master, saya lihat pak ajik sudah melakukan tugasnya dengan baik ... dan saya mohon kepada anda, dia jangan dijewer yah, please om ... dia cukup serius kok menjalankan tugasnya dengan baik sebagai moderator dan juga pengelola majalah 

saya rasa sih dia moderator yang serius kok om master

tolong yah ... jangan dijewer dianya

apalagi rumusan Dainichi Baby Sakura Keeping Contest nanti digetok palu ama dia huahahaha Nodong Mode: ON
dia jago kok soal administrasi, sedangkan aku hanya koar koar aja kayak burung gagak

sekali lagi saya mohon kepada Om Master selaku Tukang Jewer Koi-s ... dia jangan dijewer yah om

eh Om Master jewer user Kois juga apa hanya moderatornya aja? 

yah om Master ... Om Ajik jangan dijewer ... plissssssssssssss

----------


## William Pantoni

Om2...
Kita semua yg ada di forum ini serius kerja nya kok...
Sama2 mau Kois jalan / eksis selama2nya...
Kita2 ini kerja bakti tp seneng krn sama2 1 hobby....Koi.
Jadi ... santai aj om....

----------


## masterpizzkoi

> Om2...
> Kita semua yg ada di forum ini serius kerja nya kok...
> Sama2 mau Kois jalan / eksis selama2nya...
> Kita2 ini kerja bakti tp seneng krn sama2 1 hobby....Koi.
> Jadi ... santai aj om....


Jadi serius tapi santai ya oom...  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Om2...
> Kita semua yg ada di forum ini serius kerja nya kok...
> Sama2 mau Kois jalan / eksis selama2nya...
> Kita2 ini kerja bakti tp seneng krn sama2 1 hobby....Koi.
> Jadi ... santai aj om....


Nah, akhirnya yang lebih bijaksana nongol juga
Minta advisnya dong, om...

----------


## rvidella

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> Om2...
> Kita semua yg ada di forum ini serius kerja nya kok...
> Sama2 mau Kois jalan / eksis selama2nya...
> Kita2 ini kerja bakti tp seneng krn sama2 1 hobby....Koi.
> Jadi ... santai aj om....


Nah, akhirnya yang lebih bijaksana nongol juga
Minta advisnya dong, om...[/quote:m4owf0zp]


akhirnya datang juga

----------


## Kete

Sersan : " Serius tapi Santai "  ::   ::  
Jgn ada yg marah yah om, hanya bercanda.

----------


## William Pantoni

Cpd lg... :P  :P

----------


## ronny

> Cpd lg... :P  :P


maaf, kayaknya kejadian kemarin saya nggak layak kalau dijewer doang om Mater, musti dicubit, disentil dan dihukum berdiri dengan satu kaki selama jam pelajaran, saya setuju kalau kita mesti serius tapi santai mungkin kemarin sy terlalu santai gk ada seriusnya jadi banyak aturan yg dilanggar   ::  , Hidup KOI'S

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> Cpd lg... :P  :P
> 
> 
> maaf, kayaknya kejadian kemarin saya nggak layak kalau dijewer doang om Mater, musti dicubit, disentil dan dihukum berdiri dengan satu kaki selama jam pelajaran, saya setuju kalau kita mesti serius tapi santai mungkin kemarin sy terlalu santai gk ada seriusnya jadi banyak aturan yg dilanggar   , Hidup KOI'S



hahahaahhaa ayo disetrap

nulis di papan tulis: Aku Tidak Akan Berbuat Nakal Lagi Di Forum Lelang (1000X)

huahahahahahahaha

wuah kayaknya lelang juga lagi seru nih ... gimana kalo dimasukan dalam AD/ART nih ... ketemuan dimana yah? Pak Master mau ikutan? Rumah Pak Wil aja ...   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Cpd lg... :P  :P



apaan sih nih? cpd tuh apa yah ... jelasin donk ... capek deh   ::

----------


## koibito

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> Cpd lg... :P  :P
> 
> 
> 
> apaan sih nih? cpd tuh apa yah ... jelasin donk ... capek deh


Om Will lagi nyari pakan CP yg baru mungkin om dodo..
CPD tuh CP Diet bukan om will? Huihihihi.. :: )

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> ...


huahahahaha eh balik lagi donk
Pak Master kan udah bikin thread ini buat bahas AD dan ART untuk dinotariskan?
Nanti dijewer semua loh .....

apa nanti lagi vacuum of power, tiba tiba ada yang mengesahkan AD dan ART tiba tiba

Proklamasi, Bahwa Sesungguhnya kemerdekaan itu ialah milik segala .... KOIIIIIIIIII   ::

----------


## bang2

dinotariskan???? bentuk badan hukumnya apa??? pt, koperasi, yayasan, lsm, ormas....... atau orpol.. wah udah telat pendaftarannya udah tutup utk ikut pemilu   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> dinotariskan???? bentuk badan hukumnya apa??? pt, koperasi, yayasan, lsm, ormas....... atau orpol.. wah udah telat pendaftarannya udah tutup utk ikut pemilu



Gosip dari Pak Bang Bang

PKI akan didirikan ..... untuk maju di Pemilu 2009

PKI sedang mencari calonnya untuk maju untuk calon presiden 2009

PKI singkatan dari ....... Pake Kolor Ijo huehehehehehehehe

eh Partai KOI-S Indonesia .... makanya usulan Pak Master agar dinotariskan sungguh sangat masuk akal
agar kita legal. Gitu loh ... begichu ceritanya ... ternyata Pak Master sungguh visionaris
eh, btw, di Forum ada notaris gak yah? mungkin bisa bantu kita terutama para moderator di forum ini

----------


## William Pantoni

Do...
Gimana klu Dodo aja yg kita tugaskan buat AD / ART...
Siapa lg yg bantuin Dodo...? Om Ronny...? Om Bas...? Om Troy...?

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> Pak Ajik Yth.
> 
> Mohon anda berhati-hati dalam menulis, sekali lagi mohon anda periksa baik-baik, statement anda sendiri, bila perlu mintakan advis kepada rekan anda yang lebih bijaksana, apakah statement anda sudah sepenuhnya layak dipubilikasikan. 
> Bila perlu ada ralat, saya tunggu pak...
> Terima kasih pak, atas perhatiannya.
> 
> Salam.


Waduh ini sambel, cuka ato apa yah   ::   ::   ::  
au ah, moga bisa lah menambah sedap masakan...
tapi jika kepedasan trus mbikin sakit perut gimana ya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Do...
> Gimana klu Dodo aja yg kita tugaskan buat AD / ART...
> Siapa lg yg bantuin Dodo...? Om Ronny...? Om Bas...? Om Troy...?


om wil
buat?
tsk tsk tsk 

cpd   ::  

ANGGARAN DASAR Dan ANGGARAN RUMAH TANGGA KOI OWNERS OF INDONESIA (KOIs) 
Jl. Wijaya I no. 64, Kebayoran Baru, Jakarta Selatan 12170 
Tel: +62-21-68196561, Fax: +62-21-7712780 
Email: [email protected] Website: www.koi-s.org 

VISION STATEMENT 
Menjadi pusat informasi dan rujukan bagi pengembangan Koi dengan tujuan untuk ikut meningkatkan kuantitas dan kualitas Penggemar Koi dan ikut mendorong perkembangan Koi di Indonesia ke taraf international 

MISSION STATEMENT 

Membangun hubungan kolegial diantara para Penggemar Koi berdasarkan prinsip kekeluargaan dan kesetiakawanan yang berlandaskan rasa cinta dan memiliki Koi serta perkembangannya
Meningkatkan kuantitas dan kualitas Penggemar Koi terutama dalam hal apresiasi dan pemeliharaan Koi melalui kegiatan  kegiatan yang mampu meningkatkan intensitas dan kualitas penyebarluasan dan distribusi informasi mengenai Koi
Ikut serta memasyarakatkan Koi dengan menyebarluaskan pengetahuan mengenai Koi melalui media yang informatif, akurat, dan mudah diterima masyarakat luas
Menjalin hubungan kerja sama yang aktif dengan sesama Koi Club maupun Asosiasi Penggemar Koi dengan tujuan untuk mengakselerasi perkembangan Koi nasional
Membangun pusat informasi yang mampu mencatat, menyimpan, dan menyebarluaskan informasi perkembangan Koi nasional maupun mancanegara dengan tingkat akurasi dan aksesibilitas tinggi

SHARED-VALUE

Terbuka (Inklusive)
Persahabatan (Friendship)
Solidaritas (Solidarity)
Kreatif & Innovatif (Creative & Innovative)
Apresiatif (Appreciative)
Dinamis (Dynamic)
Knowledge Sharing

ANGGARAN DASAR
Koi Owners of Indonesia Society ( KOI's )

PEMBUKAAN
Bahwa kemerdekaan yang diperoleh bangsa Indonesia termasuk kemerdekaan berserikat menjadi hak setiap warganegara dan dilindungi oleh hukum yang berlaku. Keinginan berserikat merupakan manifestasi tanggungjawab warganegara untuk mengisi kemerdekaan dengan cara ikut mendorong kemajuan dan kemakmuran bangsa melalui pemanfaatan potensi sumberdaya secara optimal agar diperoleh nilai tambah ekonomis yang tinggi

Sektor perikanan yang merupakan sub sektor agrobisnis memiliki potensi untuk ikut menjadi penggerak perekonomian nasional karena didukung oleh kondisi alam dan klimatologi Indonesia. Koi adalah salah satu jenis ikan hias air tawar yang merupakan bagian dari sektor perikanan, memiliki potensi untuk dikembangkan karena keindahan dan keanekaragaman warna dan jenisnya mampu menciptakan nilai ekonomis tinggi bagi siapapun yang mengembangkannya

Pengembangan Koi dapat dioptimalkan apabila dilakukan secara bersama diantara para penggemarnya melalui pertukaran informasi yang intensif, cepat, dan akurat.

Pertumbuhan Penggemar Koi di Indonesia menunjukkan kecenderungan meningkat dimana salah satu indikasinya adalah terbentuknya komunitas maya melalui pemanfaatan teknologi internet sebagai media komunikasi yang efektif.

Didorong oleh keinginan dan cita-cita memajukan Koi secara bersama melalui pengembangan dan pembinaan para Penggemar Koi, maka diperlukan suatu wadah yang mampu memfasilitasi pertukaran informasi mengenai perkembangan Koi secara terorganisir dan berkesinambungan.

Maka atas rahmat Tuhan Yang Maha Esa, terbentuklah suatu organisasi yang diprakasai oleh para Penggemar Koi dengan Anggaran Dasar sebagai berikut:

BAB I
KETENTUAN UMUM

Pasal 1

Yang dimaksud dengan Koi (Nishikigoi) adalah jenis ikan hias air tawar yang merupakan hasil mutasi genetika yang berlangsung ratusan tahun dari sejenis ikan emas atau karper (Cyprinus carpio), yang memiliki keindahan dan keanekaragaman warna dan jenis serta memiliki nilai ekonomis yang tinggi
Yang dimaksud Penggemar Koi adalah setiap individu yang mempunyai rasa tertarik dan keinginan untuk mengeksplorasi dan/atau menyebarluaskan pemahaman dan pengetahuan mengenai Koi dan perkembangannya tanpa dibatasi syarat dan ketentuan apapun
Yang dimaksud dengan Organisasi adalah badan atau lembaga yang menghimpun para Penggemar Koi dengan tujuan untuk meningkatkan kuantitas dan kualitas Penggemar Koi dan ikut mendorong perkembangan Koi sehingga mampu memberikan nilai tambah ekonomis kepada anggotanya

BAB II
NAMA, WAKTU DAN TEMPAT KEDUDUKAN

Pasal 2

Organisasi ini bernama Koi Owners of Indonesia Society dan selanjutnya disingkat KOI's.
KOIs didirikan pada tanggal Sembilan-belas bulan Mei Tahun Dua Ribu Enam untuk waktu yang tidak terbatas.
KOIs berkedudukan di Jakarta, Ibukota Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia.

BAB III
ASAS DAN TUJUAN

Pasal 3

KOIs berdasarkan Pancasila dengan mengedepankan nilai-nilai Kekeluargaan dan Kecintaan terhadap Koi

Pasal 4

Membangun hubungan kolegial diantara para Penggemar Koi berdasarkan prinsip kekeluargaan dan kesetiakawanan yang berlandaskan rasa cinta dan memiliki Koi serta perkembangannya
Meningkatkan kuantitas dan kualitas Penggemar Koi terutama dalam hal apresiasi dan pemeliharaan Koi melalui kegiatan  kegiatan yang mampu meningkatkan intensitas dan kualitas penyebarluasan dan distribusi informasi mengenai Koi
Ikut serta memasyarakatkan Koi dengan menyebarluaskan pengetahuan mengenai Koi melalui media yang informatif, akurat, dan mudah diterima masyarakat luas
Menjalin hubungan kerja sama yang aktif dengan sesama Koi Club maupun Asosiasi Penggemar Koi dengan tujuan untuk mengakselerasi perkembangan Koi nasional
Membangun pusat informasi yang mampu mencatat, menyimpan, dan menyebarluaskan informasi perkembangan Koi nasional maupun mancanegara dengan tingkat akurasi dan aksesibilitas tinggi

BAB IV
KEANGGOTAAN

Pasal 5

Keanggotaan KOIs terdiri atas:

Anggota Biasa; dan
Anggota Kehormatan

BAB V
HAK DAN KEWAJIBAN

Pasal 6

Hak dan kewajiban Anggota Biasa dan Anggota Kehormatan diatur dalam Anggaran Rumah Tangga KOIs

BAB VI
BADAN KELENGKAPAN KOIs

Pasal 7

Badan Kelengkapan KOIs terdiri atas

Rapat Anggota
Badan Penasehat
Badan Pengurus

BAB VII
KEGIATAN DAN USAHA

Pasal 8

Yang dimaksud dengan kegiatan KOIs adalah kegiatan yang bersifat rutin maupun tidak rutin yang secara langsung maupun tidak langsung dimaksudkan untuk mencapai tujuan KOIs
Yang dimaksud dengan usaha adalah kegiatan komersial dan non-komersial KOIs yang tidak bertentangan dengan Asas dan Tujuan KOIs

BAB VIII
KEUANGAN 

Pasal 9

Sumber-sumber keuangan dan pendanaan KOIs berasal dari:

Iuran rutin anggota
Donasi, Hibah, dan Sponsorship
Hasil-hasil kegiatan, usaha dan kerjasama dengan pihak ketiga
Sumber-sumber lain yang legal dan tidak bertentangan dengan hukum yang berlaku serta tidak merugikan KOIs baik secara materiil maupun non materiil

BAB IX
PERUBAHAN DAN PEMBUBARAN 

Pasal 10

Perubahan Anggaran Dasar dan Anggaran Rumah Tangga ( AD / ART ) KOIs dan atau Pembubaran KOIs hanya dapat diputuskan oleh Rapat Anggota.
Syarat-syarat serta tata cara untuk mengambil keputusan tentang Perubahan dan atau Pembubaran dimaksud dalam Pasal 10 ayat 1, diatur lebih lanjut dalam Anggaran Rumah Tangga KOIs.

BAB X
LAIN  LAIN

Pasal 11

AD/ART KOIs disahkan untuk pertama kali dalam rapat pleno Panitia Persiapan Pembentukan Koi Club (P3KC) pada tanggal 19 Mei 2006 di Jakarta

PENUTUP

Pasal 12

Hal-hal yang belum diatur dalam Anggaran Dasar ini akan diatur lebih lanjut dalam Anggaran Rumah Tangga KOIs.

ANGGARAN RUMAH TANGGA
Koi Owners of Indonesia Society ( KOI's )

BAB I
LAMBANG

Pasal 1

Lambang KOI's adalah sebagai berikut : 

Bentuk dari lambang KOI's adalah sebagai berikut
Tulisan KOIs menunjukkan nama Organisasi.
Tulisan Koi Owners of Indonesia Society merupakan kepanjangan dari KOIs.
Merah-Putih pada huruf O merepresentasikan Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia.
Gambar Ikan Koi menunjukkan identitas dari komunitas penggemar Ikan Koi.
Arti dari lambang KOI's adalah sebagai berikut
Gambar garis ikan koi dibuat terputus dengan tulisan KOIs menunjukkan sifat organisasi yang Terbuka (Inklusive)
Tulisan Koi Owners of Indonesia Society dan tulisan KOIs dengan outline yang terbuka mengartikan Persahabatan (Friendship) dan Solidaritas.
Gambar garis ikan koi dengan satu tarikan kuas sekali gores dan ekspresif menunjukkan Kreatif dan Inovatif.
Gambar ikan koi yang tidak mengarah kepada suatu jenis tertentu menunjukkan Apresiasi terhadap semua jenis ikan koi.
Gambar ikan koi dengan posisi sedang berenang menunjukkan sifat Dinamis.
Gambar ikan koi dengan body Conformation yang ideal adalah pertimbangan utama dalam penilaian ikan koi yang perlu selalu disosialisasikan melalui Knowledge Sharing.
Penggunaan dan atau pemakaian lambang diatur dan ditetapkan oleh Badan Pengurus Pusat.

BAB II
KEANGGOTAAN

Pasal 2

Anggota Biasa adalah Penggemar Koi yang telah mendaftar kepada dan ditetapkan sebagai anggota oleh KOI's setelah memenuhi seluruh kewajiban yang telah ditentukan KOIs sebagai syarat pendaftaran anggota.
Anggota Kehormatan adalah mereka yang bukan Anggota Biasa tetapi merupakan stakeholder KOIs, dan diangkat oleh Badan Pengurus KOI's berdasarkan pertimbangan dan wewenang yang tidak bertentangan dengan AD/ART KOIs dan dengan tujuan untuk membantu kegiatan organisasi.

Pasal 3

Anggota Biasa dan Anggota Kehormatan secara otomatis kehilangan keanggotaannya, apabila:
Meninggal dunia; atau
Mengundurkan diri; atau
Tidak membayar iuran anggota selama 3 bulan setelah jatuh tempo (khusus anggota biasa) setelah mendapat pemberitahuan sebelumnya
Anggota Biasa dan Anggota Kehormatan dapat diberhentikan dari keanggotaan KOIs bila
Melanggar AD/ART KOIs
Menyalahgunakan keanggotaanya sehingga merugikan KOIs dan atau anggotanya

BAB III
KEWAJIBAN DAN HAK ANGGOTA

Pasal 4

Kewajiban Anggota Biasa adalah:
Mentaati AD/ART KOI's
Memelihara dan Menjaga nama baik KOI's
Membayar Iuran Anggota
Hak Anggota Biasa :
Memilih dan dipilih kecuali bagi yang sedang dicabut haknya
Mengeluarkan pendapat dan saran-saran
Mendapatkan informasi mengenai cara pemeliharaan koi yang baik dan benar
Mengikuti kegiatan-kegiatan yang dilaksanakan dan atau atas nama KOI's
Mendapat pelayanan khusus dari mitra KOI's
Mendapat Kartu Keanggotaan

Pasal 5

Kewajiban Anggota Kehormatan adalah:
Mentaati AD/ART KOI's
Memelihara dan Menjaga nama baik KOI's
Hak Anggota Kehormatan adalah:
Mengeluarkan pendapat dan saran-saran
Mengikuti kegiatan-kegiatan yang dilaksanakan dan atau atas nama KOI's
Mendapat pelayanan khusus dari mitra KOI's
Mendapat Kartu Keanggotaan

BAB IV
RAPAT ANGGOTA

Pasal 6

Rapat Anggota merupakan pemegang kekuasaan tertinggi didalam KOI's
Rapat Anggota membahas dan menetapkan hal-hal sebagai berikut:
Perubahan AD/ART KOI's
Pemilihan dan atau Perubahan Badan Penasehat
Pemilihan Badan Pengurus
Hal-hal lain yang dirasa perlu oleh anggota dan atau Badan Pengurus setelah melalui persetujuan Badan Penasehat
Rapat Anggota dilaksanakan paling tidak sekali dalam tiga tahun

BAB V
BADAN PENASEHAT

Pasal 7

Badan Penasehat berwenang memberi masukan kepada Badan Pengurus mengenai hal  hal yang dirasa perlu bagi pengembangan organisasi baik diminta maupun tidak diminta
Pemilihan, Perubahan susunan dan Pemberhentian Badan Penasehat hanya dapat dilakukan melalui Rapat Anggota
Anggota-anggota Badan Penasehat terdiri dari tetapi tidak terbatas pada para pakar Koi dan para Penggemar Koi yang sudah berpengalaman dalam memilih dan memelihara Koi
Rapat Badan Penasehat dilaksanakan paling tidak sekali dalam setahun untuk memberi masukan mengenai hal  hal yang berkaitan dengan organisasi termasuk kinerja Badan Pengurus
Memberikan persetujuan kepada Badan Pengurus untuk mengangkat dan memberhentikan Anggota Kehormatan

BAB VI
BADAN PENGURUS

Pasal 8

Badan Pengurus adalah badan pelaksana keputusan Rapat Anggota yang bertugas mengimplementasikan keputusan Rapat Anggota dalam bentuk kebijakan dan program kerja
Badan Pengurus terdiri dari atas seorang Ketua Umum dan sekurang-kurang nya dua orang Ketua, seorang Sekretaris dan seorang Bendahara
Dalam melaksanakan tugasnya, Badan Pengurus bertanggung jawab kepada Rapat Anggota
Dalam melaksanakan tugas kesekretariatannya Badan Pengurus dapat menunjuk Eksekutif Profesional
Kewajiban dan Kewenangan Badan Pengurus adalah:
Membuat kebijakan dan program kerja yang selaras dengan keputusan Rapat Anggota
Membuat Laporan Keuangan Tahunan
Membangun dan membina hubungan kerjasama dengan pihak lain diluar KOIs baik untuk pengembangan organisasi maupun perkembangan Koi
Mengkoordinasi seluruh kegiatan KOI's baik yang diselenggarakan KOIs maupun kerjasama dengan pihak lain
Membuat dan menetapkan kebijakan dan peraturan KOI's
Menetapkan Rencana Anggaran Penerimaan dan Belanja KOI's
Berdasarkan persetujuan dari Badan Penasehat dapat mengangkat dan memberhentikan Anggota Kehormatan
Kewenangan lain yang ditetapkan secara khusus oleh Rapat Anggota

BAB VII
RANGKAP JABATAN, MASA JABATAN & PERGANTIAN ANTAR WAKTU

Pasal 9

KOI's tidak memperkenankan anggotanya menduduki jabatan rangkap antara Badan Penasehat dan Badan Pengurus
Masa jabatan dalam Badan Kelengkapan KOI's adalah tiga tahun dan sesudahnya dapat dipilih kembali untuk satu kali periode berikutnya
Pergantian antar waktu anggota KOI's dari jabatannya dalam Badan Kelengkapan KOI's, diatur dan ditetapkan dalam Peraturan KOI's.

BAB VIII
KEUANGAN

Pasal 10

Badan Pengurus berwenang untuk mencari dana berdasarkan sumber-sumber keuangan sebagaimana disebutkan dalam Anggaran Dasar.
Badan Pengurus mengelola keuangan KOIs secara konservatif berdasarkan asas kehati-hatian dan transparan.

BAB IX
PEMBUBARAN

Pasal 11

Pembubaran KOI's hanya dapat diputuskan oleh Rapat Anggota melalui Referendum yang dihadiri oleh sekurang-kurangnya tiga per empat dari jumlah Anggota KOI's dan Disetujui oleh sekurang-kurangnya tiga per empat dari yang hadir.

BAB X
ATURAN PERALIHAN

Pasal 12

Sebelum Rapat Anggota berdasarkan AD/ART ini terbentuk, untuk pertama kalinya AD/ART ini ditetapkan dan disyahkan oleh Panitia Persiapan Pembentukan Koi Club (P3KC) yang bersidang pada tanggal 19 Mei 2006 di Jakarta.
Masa Jabatan anggota P3KC yang tersebut pada ayat 1 diatas akan berakhir pada saat terbentuknya Badan Pengurus yang dibentuk oleh P3KC.
Badan Pengurus yang baru terbentuk sesuai ayat 2 diatas untuk pertamakalinya bertugas untuk menyusun Peraturan-2, Tata-kerja, Tata-laksana dan Program Kerja KOIs.



Ditetapkan di Jakarta pada tanggal 19-Mei-2006

Panitia Persiapan Pembentukan Koi Club (P3KC)

Zikra L. Anwar / Ajik ([email protected]) 
Datta Iradian Soetomo ([email protected]) 
Yudi ([email protected]) 
Kristhoporus Slamet ([email protected]) 
Latief SH ([email protected]) 
Lucky ([email protected]) 
Andi Prasetyo ([email protected]) 
Teuku Averose ([email protected]) 
Ahmad Boedi ([email protected]) 
Karomul Wachid ([email protected]) 
Tri Prasetyo ([email protected]) 
Aribertus Adjie ([email protected]) 
Yusuf Sugianto ([email protected]) 
Budi Peking 
Saumudin ([email protected]) 
Eno C. Haryanto ([email protected]) 
Rudy Siswadi ([email protected])

----------


## dattairadian

sedikit flashback... dulu memang rencananya langsung di notariatkan dengan bantuan salah satu pendiri Latief SH ([email protected]). Tapi mungkin karena kesibukan ybs, jadinya semuanya serba lupa dan terbengkalai  :P 
Atau mungkin ada dari teman2 berlatar belakang yang sama dengan Pak Latief dan bersedia membantu kami dalam legalisasi?

----------


## ronny

> sedikit flashback... dulu memang rencananya langsung di notariatkan dengan bantuan salah satu pendiri Latief SH ([email protected]). Tapi mungkin karena kesibukan ybs, jadinya semuanya serba lupa dan terbengkalai  :P 
> Atau mungkin ada dari teman2 berlatar belakang yang sama dengan Pak Latief dan bersedia membantu kami dalam legalisasi?


Om Dodo kan Notaris (Nongol terus laris manis   ::   ::  )
Ojo nesu ya Om Do, guyon

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> sedikit flashback... dulu memang rencananya langsung di notariatkan dengan bantuan salah satu pendiri Latief SH ([email protected]). Tapi mungkin karena kesibukan ybs, jadinya semuanya serba lupa dan terbengkalai  :P 
> Atau mungkin ada dari teman2 berlatar belakang yang sama dengan Pak Latief dan bersedia membantu kami dalam legalisasi?
> 
> 
> Om Dodo kan Notaris (Nongol terus laris manis    )
> Ojo nesu ya Om Do, guyon



yup kemaren dari copy and paste panjang itu aku juga mau komentarin ternyata ada SH juga yah diantara kita

ojo nesu? ora ngerti
Nezu Ogon aku ngerti dan lagi cari sih ... ada punya pak eddy di Balikpapan tapi hehehehe kocek belum cukup.
Nice Nezu Ogon dari Sakai

----------


## ronny

> Originally Posted by ronny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> ...


ojo nesu = jangan marah   ::  

Ojo nesu ya Om Do, guyon = jangan marah ya Om Do, becanda   ::  
Nezu Ogon, kayak apa ya ???

----------


## showa

bagaikan air mengalir,............
tenang,..........
tak tentu arah,............
tetap mengalir,...................
kemana saja,............


indah
dan indah
silaturahim begitu indah
jabar erat bersahabat juga indah

koi
hanya koi
mahluk indah nan seksi
apalagi yg bershiroji

hihihihihihihihihihi

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hehehehe.... forum ini memang gak pernah bisa liat yang aneh dikit, langsung diembat

Pada waktu penyusunan AD/ART, memang ada keinginan langsung didaftarkan. 
Waktu itu alternatifnya kalau tidak Yayasan ya Koperasi...
Guaya, pak... ketok palu segala...
Tapi setelah diluar ruang meeting, semua pada mikir...
Nah kalau ada badan hukum seperti itu otomatis ada konsekuensi hukumnya toh...
Terutama urusan pajak...
Siapa yang mau urusin... wong meeting AD/ART aja pisang goreng urunan...
Kalo kopi sih paling banyak pak Karom...
Belum lagi klo gak ada anggotanya... malu - maluin
Koperasi anggotanya cuma foundernya doang...

Akhirnya, kita biarkan aja mengalir dulu...
Bentuk kita paguyuban aja...
Yang penting nilai2 yang ada di AD/ART yang kita amalkan...
Wah itu yang nyusun pakar abis....
Katanya diadopsi dari prilaku ikan koi... au... ah..

So far ya baguslah jalannya.... diluar ekspektasi...
organisasi gak pernah dirancang serius... dibiarkan bergerak persis amuba...
klo ada kontes yang bergerak ujung sebelah sini...
bikin forum yang goyang ujung sebelah sono...
bikin majalah yang gak keruan ujung yang lainnya... 
Kalau ada yang kompalin... ya tiarap semua... cpd

Sekarang ada pemikiran begini....
Ntar klo mau dilegalkan ya anak - anak (baca: unit usaha) nya aja...
khan  mereka yg mesti cari duit...
biangnya tetap aja begini... klo mau didaftarkan paling - paling bentuknya persekutuan...
Biangnya ini yang mesti mikirin ... bisa apa buat perkembangan koi di Indonesia...
Mau bikin kontes murah meriah... hayo...
Mau bikin perpustakaan koi... monggo...
Mau bikin kontes buat para breeder lokal... masak ampun susahnya bikin konsep..
dah hampir 2 tahun gak kelar - kelar.... mesti diinjeksi tenaga - tenaga baru mungkin...
Ada lagi ide yang edan.. mau sponsorin koi lokal tanding di region... gila kali ya...

Tapi siapa tahu... toh waktu kita bikin forum... rada - rada gila juga...
waktu undang nogami dan oomo ... juga rada mabok
apalagi waktu mo bikin majalah... gitulah...

singkat kata... ada pemikiran mau melegalkan KOI's..
Tapi lagi cari timing yang paling pas...
sampe sejauh itu ya kita ngalir aja... mirip "Bengawan Solo" Gesang...
Air mengalir sampe jauh.... akhirnya ke laut....

----------


## ronny

> Hehehehe.... forum ini memang gak pernah bisa liat yang aneh dikit, langsung diembat
> 
> Pada waktu penyusunan AD/ART, memang ada keinginan langsung didaftarkan. 
> Waktu itu alternatifnya kalau tidak Yayasan ya Koperasi...
> Guaya, pak... ketok palu segala...
> Tapi setelah diluar ruang meeting, semua pada mikir...
> Nah kalau ada badan hukum seperti itu otomatis ada konsekuensi hukumnya toh...
> Terutama urusan pajak...
> Siapa yang mau urusin... wong meeting AD/ART aja pisang goreng urunan...
> ...


satu yang pasti kayaknya pendiri KOI'S semuanya puitis, contoh : Om Rudi Showa dan Om Ajik   ::   ::

----------


## Abied

Mohon Maaf sebelumnya ini urun rembug juga..
Menurut pendapat pribadi saya dimana-mana didunia ini forum/milis yang ada di dunia maya tidak perlu legal formalnya sampe pendiriannya di notariskan dan biasanya emang mengalir begitu aja...
Tapi kalau KOI-S ini mau dibentuk suatu organisasi ya monggo terserah temen-temen yang ngurus keberadaan KOI-S.. Kita-kita ini mendukung aja karena selama ini kita merasakan besarnya manfaat dari keberadaan forum KOI-S ini..

Tapi yang perlu diberi catatan untuk lembaga atau usaha yang menghasilkan laba emang perlu ada legalitas formalnya untuk pertangung jawaban kepada pihak-pihak yang berkepentingan dengan lembaga tersebut.
Misalnya untuk majalah KOI-S kan jelas menghasilkan laba lha itu selama ini udah ada belum Akta pendiriannya...  ::   ::  
Sumber dana atau sahamnya itu Punya Siapa  ::   ::  Kalau itu diambilkan dari uang pendaftaran anggota atau hibah dari anggota forum ato KOI-S ya harus ada pertanggung jawaban tapi kalo dana atau saham dari dana pribadi tidak masalah.
Terus dana-dana hibah persenan hasil lelang....
Dll

Ya semua itu sekedar untuk transparansi saja kan emang jamamnnya mulai gitu he..he..he..  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Mungkin itu aja (kata wong jowo) urun rembug saya..
Sekali lagi Mohon Maaf sebesar-besarnya apabila ada pihak pihak yang kurang berkenan dengan omongan saya ini.

Abied
Madiun

----------


## chivas

pd ngomongin apa sih......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Diluruskan dikit ya...
Forum KOI's forum ini productnya KOI's
Dia gak akan ada Badan Hukum, 
Yang kemungkinan dibuat Badan Hukum ya KOI's sebagai biangnya. 
Alternatifnya: Yayasan, Koperasi, atau yang paling rendah Persekutuan
Kalau soal keuangannya ada tercatat rapi di Om Yudi..
Bisa PM dia klo mau detil...

Klo Majalah itu urunan dari kantong redaksi om...
Makanya kita bingung koq bisa - bisanya kasih gratis ya...
Tapi ya itulah hobby....

----------


## bang2

> Diluruskan dikit ya...
> Forum KOI's forum ini productnya KOI's
> Dia gak akan ada Badan Hukum, 
> Yang kemungkinan dibuat Badan Hukum ya KOI's sebagai biangnya. 
> Alternatifnya: Yayasan, Koperasi, atau yang paling rendah Persekutuan
> Kalau soal keuangannya ada tercatat rapi di Om Yudi..
> Bisa PM dia klo mau detil...
> 
> Klo Majalah itu urunan dari kantong redaksi om...
> ...


Saya usul, *Yayasan* saja om, pengurusnya ya pendirinya atau yang ditunjuk oleh pendiri. Kalau mampu menghasilkan pendapatan yaa... utk honor/gaji pengurus, karyawan, biaya operasional, sosial dll, kalau msh berlebih juga yaa.. utk meningkatkan fasilitas layanan kpd anggota. *Kalau Koperasi* gak jelas dan akan rancu nantinya krn anggotanya terdiri breeder, pebisnis koi atau penghobi koi yang kepentingannya sangat berbeda. Dan lucunya nanti anggota tiba2 dapat Sisa Hasil Usaha (SHU), padahal gak ngapa-ngapain. *Kalau Persekutuan*, wah ini bener2 akan bisnis, misi sosialnya saya khawatir jadi hilang.

----------


## rvidella

heh? om master, pada minta dijewer semua nih?
ayo ayo ayo
berbaris yang rapi

kasih tunjuk jarinya? siapa yang belum potong kuku dan masih panjang, akan dipukul jarinya pake penggaris

jaman SD banget gak sih?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## masterpizzkoi

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Diluruskan dikit ya...
> Forum KOI's forum ini productnya KOI's
> Dia gak akan ada Badan Hukum, 
> Yang kemungkinan dibuat Badan Hukum ya KOI's sebagai biangnya. 
> Alternatifnya: Yayasan, Koperasi, atau yang paling rendah Persekutuan
> Kalau soal keuangannya ada tercatat rapi di Om Yudi..
> Bisa PM dia klo mau detil...
> ...


Organisasi yang berbadan hukum ada 2 yaitu Perseroan Terbatas (PT) dan Yayasan.
Satu lagi bersifat khusus yaitu badan hukum Koperasi.

Suatu organisasi ada yang bertujuan untuk mecari laba (profit oriented) yaitu PT.
Sedangkan CV, NV, PD bukanlah badan hukum.

Yayasan lebih condong untuk kepentingan sosial, pendidikan, kesehatan, kemanusiaan, lingkungan hidup dll, meski ada yang sedikit 'berbau' komersil.

Koperasi agak spesifik, karena untuk kesejahteraaan anggotanya.

Ada juga organisasi yang tujuan utamanya tidak mencari keuntungan yaitu perkumpulan orang-orang atau organisasi yang punya 'jalur' sama, sebagai contoh organisasi profesional (Ikatan Dokter, Pengacara, Hakim, Pengusaha, wartawan dll) Ada juga perkumpulan kepemudaan, LSM, perserikatan keagamaan dan kemasyarakatan dll

Adalagi perkumpulan orang-orang yang punya hobi sama (komunitas yang sama) antara lain Ikatan Motor, Moge, mobil tua, tanaman hias dll.

Dari uraian diatas, kayaknya Koi's termasuk yang terakhir deh...

Semua organisasi tsb pasti punya A/D dan ART seperti Ko'is juga. Tapi ada yang dibuat dibawah tangan atau ada juga yang diuat didepan Notaris (akta Notariel) sehingga lebih otentik.

Organisasi yang sudah besar pastilah A/D dan ARTnya telah di 'akta notariel' kan.

Meskipun tujuan utama organisasi koi's bukanlah untuk mencari keuntungan/laba, tetapi dalam kegiatannya, adakalanya atau minimal pada suatu saat bisa mendatangkan banyak uang lho...

Oleh karena itu, untuk membangun dasar yang kuat bagi suatu organisasi yang akan menjadi besar, seperti koi's ini, sangat diperlukan landasan hukum dalam berorganisasi.
Sebab walau bagaimana, dalam suatu perkumpulan yang melibatkan banyak orang, dan kalangan, tentu juga akan mengelola aspirasi banyak orang, yang punya berbagai macam pola pemikiran.
Untuk mengantisipasi terjadinya 'peristiwa' yang dapat mengancam eksistensi organisasi, saya rasa Koi's sudah saatnya berbenah diri terutama dalam segi hukum organisasi.

Mohon maaf lho.. bukannya mau 'menggurui' , maksud saya biar kita berada pada persepsi yang sama, dan diskusi kita ada hasilnya dan tidak 'melenceng' kemana-mana.

Salam.

----------


## rvidella

Kita diskusi yah ... kayak pak master, supaya gak ngalor ngidul





> Saya usul, *Yayasan* saja om, pengurusnya ya pendirinya atau yang ditunjuk oleh pendiri. Kalau mampu menghasilkan pendapatan yaa... utk honor/gaji pengurus, karyawan, biaya operasional, sosial dll, kalau msh berlebih juga yaa.. utk meningkatkan fasilitas layanan kpd anggota. *Kalau Koperasi* gak jelas dan akan rancu nantinya krn anggotanya terdiri breeder, pebisnis koi atau penghobi koi yang kepentingannya sangat berbeda. Dan lucunya nanti anggota tiba2 dapat Sisa Hasil Usaha (SHU), padahal gak ngapa-ngapain. *Kalau Persekutuan*, wah ini bener2 akan bisnis, misi sosialnya saya khawatir jadi hilang.


Yayasan KOI Indonesia?
pengurusnya siapa yah? pengurus koi-s? tough luck ...karena kebanyakan dari mereka juga kerja full time or bisnis full time
tapi bisa dicoba kali yah? dunno ah




> Adalagi perkumpulan orang-orang yang punya hobi sama (komunitas yang sama) antara lain Ikatan Motor, Moge, mobil tua, tanaman hias dll.


Dan ini sudah pasti mereka punya AD dan ART seperti KOI-s kah? kayaknya gak semua pak?






> Semua organisasi tsb pasti punya A/D dan ART seperti Ko'is juga. Tapi ada yang dibuat dibawah tangan atau ada juga yang diuat didepan Notaris (akta Notariel) sehingga lebih otentik.


kepentingannya buat apa sih pak? kuat hukum yah? kalo kita dituntut yah?
ceritanya seperti itu yah? takut kita dituntut secara hukum yah? 

aku boleh nanya yah? kalo kita free flow seperti ini terus tanpa AD dan ART yang dinotariskan apa konsekwensinya pa?




> Organisasi yang sudah besar pastilah A/D dan ARTnya telah di 'akta notariel' kan.


yakin pak?






> Meskipun tujuan utama organisasi koi's bukanlah untuk mencari keuntungan/laba, tetapi dalam kegiatannya, adakalanya atau minimal pada suatu saat bisa mendatangkan banyak uang lho...


contohnya apa pak? dan seberapa yakin KOI-s bisa mendatangkan banyak uang?
mungkin bisa lebih spesifikasi ... memang bapak menuliskan pada suatu saat
tapi yang saya tahu saat ini .... Semuanya: Tekor!!!!
Tapi karena hobby ... semuanya urunan nombokin 






> Untuk mengantisipasi terjadinya 'peristiwa' yang dapat mengancam eksistensi organisasi, saya rasa Koi's sudah saatnya berbenah diri terutama dalam segi hukum organisasi.


yang saya lihat sekarang ... hukum alam berjalan
ini dari bagian yang menurut bapak ada keuntungannya yah
penjual yang tidak baik imagenya, lama kelamaan akan tergusur
pelelang yang tidak baik imagenya, lama kelamaan juga orang malas

kalo dari non profit ... apa yah?
yang postingannya ngawur ... yah dicuekin aja kali pak
tapi untuk non jual dan lelang, semuanya serba-serbi kolam dan cara melihara koi sih yah

cara bapak handle ikan kena bakteri mungkin beda sama saya
bapak gencar pake heater di 32 derajat dan saya anti heater

jadi di forum ada 1000 orang yah 1000 cara melihara koi

tapi di forum semuanya digabung dan dijadikan pengetahuan umum ... menurut saya loh





> Mohon maaf lho.. bukannya mau 'menggurui' , maksud saya biar kita berada pada persepsi yang sama, dan diskusi kita ada hasilnya dan tidak 'melenceng' kemana-mana.


tapi jadinya gak boleh jewer moderator loh pak ....  ::

----------


## chivas

> cara bapak handle ikan kena bakteri mungkin beda sama saya
> bapak gencar pake heater di 32 derajat dan saya anti heater


oh jd lo  ngga pake heater do...
blng dong dr kmrn..... :P

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> cara bapak handle ikan kena bakteri mungkin beda sama saya
> bapak gencar pake heater di 32 derajat dan saya anti heater
> 
> 
> oh jd lo  ngga pake heater do...
> blng dong dr kmrn..... :P



gak pake bang ke ikan
kalo buat mandi KUDU
lagi ada bakteri ataupun tidak .... harus pake water heater
gak gitu suka yang dingin-dingin ... nanti kayak postingan tante cheung
aku ini ... pria penuh kehangatan

ketepa ama om rudy showa dan om ajik
puitisssssssss nyasar
maklum tadi sempet semobil ama kodok ngorek, jadi puitisnya tambah keluar deh

----------


## chivas

oh...ngono to.......

----------


## masterpizzkoi

> Kita diskusi yah ... kayak pak master, supaya gak ngalor ngidul


Serius apa bercanda nih oom ..





> Dan ini sudah pasti mereka punya AD dan ART seperti KOI-s kah? kayaknya gak semua pak?


Oom, emangnya ada organisasi yang nggak pake A/D dan ART ? 
Bukankah organisasi itu dasarnya adalah A/D dan ART oom ?
Coba oom Dodo sebutin hayooo..... organisasi apakah itu yang nggak pake A/D , ART ?




> kepentingannya buat apa sih pak? kuat hukum yah? kalo kita dituntut yah?
> ceritanya seperti itu yah? takut kita dituntut secara hukum yah?


Loh oom, saya nggak pernah bicara soal tuntut menuntut, takut dituntut dlsb.
Bangun oom bangun.... masih merem kali yahh he.. he... 
Justru oom....,  dengan kita patuh terhadap hukum dalam segi apapun, kita akan tenang dalam berorganisasi, gitu loh oom.




> aku boleh nanya yah? kalo kita free flow seperti ini terus tanpa AD dan ART yang dinotariskan apa konsekwensinya pa?


nahh... saya tadi kan bilang A/D dan ART ada juga yang dibawah tangan khan oom...
Kalo nggak mau dinotariskan ya nggak apa-apa, nggak melanggar hukum dan nggak ada yang ngelarang kok....
Tapi....
Ada tapinya ya...
Minimal dengan melibatkan notaris, kita akan diberikan pencerahan perihal tata cara berorganisasi secara benar, tentu dasarnya ke hukum-hukum juga....
Mau tahu manfaat organisasi yang berlandaskan hukum ? Tanyanya ke notaris aja deh.. he... he... maklum ya oom... saya juga bukan pakar hukum...




> Organisasi yang sudah besar pastilah A/D dan ARTnya telah di 'akta notariel' kan.





> yakin pak?


Ehh. eehhh.  oom Dodo...  Coba anda sebutkan organisasi besar mana, yang A/D dan ARTnya tidak notariel.. hayoooo .... tebak cermat siapa cepat...dapat hadiah dariii oom Dodo.... ya oom..




> contohnya apa pak? dan seberapa yakin KOI-s bisa mendatangkan banyak uang?
> mungkin bisa lebih spesifikasi ... memang bapak menuliskan pada suatu saat
> tapi yang saya tahu saat ini .... Semuanya: Tekor!!!!
> Tapi karena hobby ... semuanya urunan nombokin


yahhh tekor ya.. he... he...
biasalah pak... kata orang betawi 'biar tekor asal kesohor' pak  he.. he... becanda..
Yang penting kita suenaaaang karena kita cinta koi khan pak...

Tapi...........   yahhh tapi lagi..
Tau nggak oom, organisasi yang sudah besar bisa menyumbang untuk kepentingan sosial sampai ratusan juta hingga milyaran rupiah setahun lho... 
Hayooo dapet darimana uang itu ? Khan organisasi mereka tidak berbisnis ?

Saya yakin suatu saat koi's bisa menghimpun dana yang luar biasa besar, sehingga bisa bikin pusat penelitian penyakit koi, atau bikin rumah sakit/klinik hewan khusus koi, atau pusat pengembangan genetika, itu lho yang bisa cloning...
atau mungkin pusat informasi budidaya dan pemasaran yang membantu petani kita dalam mengembangkan agri bisnis perkoian.. dll masih banyak lagi oom..

Hasilnya pasti akan luar biasa.. who knows....  semoga suatu saat bisa terjadi, itu harapan pribadi saya , dan harapan kita semua..




> yang saya lihat sekarang ... hukum alam berjalan
> ini dari bagian yang menurut bapak ada keuntungannya yah
> penjual yang tidak baik imagenya, lama kelamaan akan tergusur
> pelelang yang tidak baik imagenya, lama kelamaan juga orang malas


Wahh oom, kalo kita bicara baik/buruk perilaku orang, itu sudah berada dijalur moral. Lain lagi ceritanya ooom...




> kalo dari non profit ... apa yah?
> yang postingannya ngawur ... yah dicuekin aja kali pak
> tapi untuk non jual dan lelang, semuanya serba-serbi kolam dan cara melihara koi sih yah


Jalur moral lagi...tuch oom...




> cara bapak handle ikan kena bakteri mungkin beda sama saya
> bapak gencar pake heater di 32 derajat dan saya anti heater 
> jadi di forum ada 1000 orang yah 1000 cara melihara koi
> tapi di forum semuanya digabung dan dijadikan pengetahuan umum ... menurut saya loh


eh. oom Dodo salah jalur nih.. itu kan di forum perawatan koi.. hee... he.. becanda lagi..
Lagian saya nggak pernah pake heater lho oom kalo koi kena bakteri... he.. he..
Kalo mau bikin kopi, baru  saya pake heater..  100 derajat lagi... ehh... salah ya...

Maksud anda saya tahu, memang benar, banyak pendapat dan pengalaman rekan-rekan kita perihal pemeliharaan koi.  ...tapi ngak sampai 1000 lho oom, emang pernah ngitung oom hee.. he...
Saya setuju pendapat anda perihal ini....




> tapi jadinya gak boleh jewer moderator loh pak ...


Mau 'jewer' siapa aja boleh, asal jangan sampai merasa sakit ya oom...
no heart feeling... peace....

Salam.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Mungkin sudah waktunya buat yang lebih bijaksana bicara..
Silakan digoyang, om Will..

----------


## ronny

> Mungkin sudah waktunya buat yang lebih bijaksana bicara..
> Silakan digoyang, om Will..


kalo yang nggak bijaksana boleh nggak Om?
menurut saya bergantung pada kebutuhan, kalau dianggap butuh ya pake notaris, kalau nggak ya nggak usah, menurut saya sih nggak butuh   ::  

sorry Om goyangnya goyang duyu   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Mungkin sudah waktunya buat yang lebih bijaksana bicara..
> Silakan digoyang, om Will..
> 
> 
> kalo yang nggak bijaksana boleh nggak Om?
> menurut saya bergantung pada kebutuhan, kalau dianggap butuh ya pake notaris, kalau nggak ya nggak usah, menurut saya sih nggak butuh   
> 
> sorry Om goyangnya goyang duyu



jadi butuh gak nih dinotariskan?

----------


## bang2

Sebenarnya sih, terserah maunya pendiri dan pengurus. Mau dijadikan milik pendiri dan pengurus atau milik komunitas Koi's ataupun milik publik -> semua sdh tersedia bentuk badan hukumnya.
Saya sih, yg penting www.koi-s.org selalu ada, aktif dan semakin berkembang kearah yg positif bagi perkoian. Gitu aja koq repot....

----------


## William Pantoni

Kan Om Ajik dan om Datta udah jelasin di depan...bahwa sebelum nya semua nya udah dipikirkan dan memang udah ada rencana kesana. Jd tinggal tunggu tanggal main nya. Dan sy yakin para sesepuh KOIS adalah org yg mengerti organisasi.

Pada prinsipnya yg dikuatirkan Om Master kan cuma eksistensi dari forum ini...?
Klu menurut sy sebenarnya eksistensi forum ini tidak tergantung oleh ada tidak nya AD / ART.
Eksistensi forum ini lebih ditentukan oleh KESADARAN anggota2nya dan bukan AD/ART. Forum ini mati hidupnya ditangan anggotanya.
Kesadaran bisa berupa :
- Bayar iuran... :P  :P ==> biar ga tekor terus...klu tiap kali tekor terus, siapa yg mau tombokin
- Sharing ilmu perkoian... :P  :P ==> biar forumnya berbobot. Klu forum isinya junk semua, siapa yg mau log in di forum.
- Bayar ongkir majalh... :P  :P ==> biar om Rudy ga tombokin terus..  ::   ::  
- apalg yah...pokoknya mati hidup KOIS ditangan anggotanya d...  ::   ::  

Begichulah kira2...menurut sy pribadi.

----------


## chivas

> jadi butuh gak nih dinotariskan?


siapa yg mau jual tanah om.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> Mungkin sudah waktunya buat yang lebih bijaksana bicara..
> Silakan digoyang, om Will..


yang digoyang digoyang yang...
ayo goyang duyu, bebaskanlah hatimu
ayo goyang duyu

kaburr ah...
jangan mpe dijewer   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> Originally Posted by ronny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> ...


balik lagi ah...
dah cape goyang skrg agak serius...

well good question dari mas dodo...
jika membaca AD/ART (kata pak bas kan kita harus mulai tertib peraturan)
keputusan kan ditangan anggota...

nah, bagaimana jika dibuat polling khusus buat anggota ber ID,
setuju gak dinotariskan...
Tentunya ada konsekuensi dari pilihan ini (paling gak dari biaya)
Misal pilihannya
1. Ayo sekolah eh ke notaris
Anggota ber ID nambah iuran (entah 10, 20, 50 rebu tergantung biaya notaris dan biaya lain2 yang timbul akibat legalisasi ini)
2. Gak usah deh
Gini2 aja cukup, daripada nambah bayar lagi

Jadi keputusan diambil oleh anggota, bukan saya, mas dodo, pak bas ato siapa...
Tapi oleh anggota, nah kalo gini kan sesuai dengan Pasal 4 dan pasal 6 ART...
Pripun pak bas, setuju tidak...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Kan Om Ajik dan om Datta udah jelasin di depan...bahwa sebelum nya semua nya udah dipikirkan dan memang udah ada rencana kesana. Jd tinggal tunggu tanggal main nya. Dan sy yakin para sesepuh KOIS adalah org yg mengerti organisasi.
> 
> Pada prinsipnya yg dikuatirkan Om Master kan cuma eksistensi dari forum ini...?
> Klu menurut sy sebenarnya eksistensi forum ini tidak tergantung oleh ada tidak nya AD / ART.
> Eksistensi forum ini lebih ditentukan oleh KESADARAN anggota2nya dan bukan AD/ART. Forum ini mati hidupnya ditangan anggotanya.
> Kesadaran bisa berupa :
> - Bayar iuran... :P  :P ==> biar ga tekor terus...klu tiap kali tekor terus, siapa yg mau tombokin
> - Sharing ilmu perkoian... :P  :P ==> biar forumnya berbobot. Klu forum isinya junk semua, siapa yg mau log in di forum.
> - Bayar ongkir majalh... :P  :P ==> biar om Rudy ga tombokin terus..   
> ...


Orang bijak telah bersabda.....

----------


## h3ln1k

ane ngikut aja yang penting kois tetap exist terus dan friendship musti kudu dijaga selamanya  ::

----------


## Davkoi

Pake AD/ART ato ngak 
Pake notaris ato bawah tangan 
Ada hujan ato badai 
Banyak duit ato ngak 
Yang penting KOI-S tetap exist selama 3 tahun ini 
Banyak Suka dan duka dilalui bersama 
Berbagai rintangan dilewati bersama 
Terima kasih kepada para pendiri 
Terima kasih kepada para moderator 
Karena KOI-S gw dapat banyak teman 
satu kata terakhir 
*HIDUP KOI-S*

----------


## masterpizzkoi

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Kete

Selamet...selamet..... untung gw dah byr iuran......dah byr ongkir 12 episode, sekali lg selamet....selamet  ::   ::   :: 
Koq jadi si Selamet dipanggil panggil.......ini gara2 mas Eko bergoyang sih.... :P

----------

